# Bland Foyer



## klmeenan (Apr 28, 2011)

It's finally time to start getting my foyer looking better. We generally don't use the front door. 95% of people come through our mud room. After living in the house for 9 years I figure the foyer needs some love. I like eclectic unusual accent items. We prefer a contemporary look and we aren't afraid of color. 

Our living room has the same moulding and above that we painted the walls pool table green. This room is directly to the left of the front door. Our study is to the right of the front door (and has double doors to enter it, one door is usually open) and is painted a deep red. 

I am thinking beige (I know boring) but I can't figure out what else to put on the walls. I am also considering painting a white pattern on the wall to accent it. The art we have in our house is Warner Brothers so its mostly cartoons although I do have a really cool framing of a piece with paper mache. 

Any suggestions are appreciated.


----------



## gma2rjc (Nov 21, 2008)

I don't mind the color of your foyer as it is. In my unprofessional opinion, you need some tall items in that space and more things on the wall. Maybe some dark colored pieces that will complement the color of the wood of your beautiful stairway.

I like the white trim and doors, but if they were wood, stained to the same color as the stairway, the space might not look as empty.


----------



## klmeenan (Apr 28, 2011)

While staining trim is a nice idea, I would then feel I had to do it on every piece of trim in my house. The trim in every room is white. Plus this would give the house a more traditional feel as opposed to the contemporary feel we prefer.


----------



## m1951mm (Apr 16, 2011)

I agree that the color it is right now is very nice. My first project would be to add some sort of a window treatment. The fabric would soften the whole area while adding color and accent the height. You also have a great place to put a small round table (24 to 36 inch) and two chairs in the curved area of the staircase. A wonderful tall floral arrangement would add height there. A round rug placed under it. A table cloth could be made from the fabric used for the window treatment or fabrics that pull in the same colors. IMHO I do not much care for the small foyer table that is in there now. Just to small of a piece for that large area. You need some weight to the bottom of the area. If you have interesting art work that you can use, you have some wonderful wall space that groupings could be added. Maybe think about adding the picture framing around the art work. Hope you have a tall ladder :wink:. Lay out the art on a floor somewhere to see what type of arrangement you like best, then transfer to the walls. One thing I have done when I have worked with rooms with the picture framing as you have is to install a textured wallpaper in the center. You could paint it the same as the walls or a different color (a color coming from your fabrics) and that would add another piece of interest. 

I will see if I can find some pics for some examples for you.

Good Luck
Mickey


----------



## m1951mm (Apr 16, 2011)

Here is one pic of a foyer window treatment, just for an fyi. This was done on a second story window similar to what you have. Your space is much larger, lucky you. This pic was taken from the upstairs hallway.


----------



## klmeenan (Apr 28, 2011)

The two tables that are side by side next to the front door are only there so I can put takeout food on it while I pay the delivery guy. 

The window covering looks lovely but may be a bit to traditional for us although I might be able to use a more modern fabric.


----------



## klmeenan (Apr 28, 2011)

I forgot to mention that I really like the textured wallpaper idea. I am now thinking of doing picture framing at the height of the window and putting the textured wallpaper inside that. I would paint the framing white and have the wallpaper the same color as the walls. 

I have considered doing the framing with mirrors but I think it would be too traditional and might feel too dated. I really like the wallpaper idea as it subtle. There is so much going on when your upstairs with all the railings and doors that I also just considered just moulding but I figured it might be to bland. 

Thankfully we have an extension ladder. It's how we got the light up in the foyer. The old one was a cheap builder brass one. We have gotten rid of all the builder lights but the strip ones in 3 bathrooms. Those will be changed whenever I finally find lights I like.


----------



## m1951mm (Apr 16, 2011)

Anaglypta wallpaper is made to be painted. Lots of wonderful textures to choose from. I do understand that the pic I posted is very traditional, it was only to show what a difference fabric can make without having to paint. Tab top panels could be used, a cornace or so many different styles. Just browsing some decorating sources might just give you great inspiration. 

I am glad you are paying the delivery guy:thumbup:. 

I use to live in Centreville Va, and if you are anywhere close to that I could give you some names of great decorators, just send me a p.m. (private message).


----------



## ltd (Jan 16, 2011)

s/w bungalow beige.kilim beige .restrained gold.whole wheat just off top of my head:yes:. i think all of your nice wood work is disappearing wit the color that is on their now .keep all trim and ceiling white and try some color i think youl go bonkers:huh:


----------



## klmeenan (Apr 28, 2011)

I would love to use a color. With a deep green on the right and a deep red on the left in the study, I am having a hard time figuring what color I would use. I have an old paint by valspar called swoosh that I will probably use in the foyer.I just have to figure out how to accent the window and put color in the space. 
we are stuck with the carpets until we find ones we like better and can actually afford them. Sigh - Champagne taste, beer budget. I will have to see if I can find some pictures of all the colors we have used.


----------

